# Catching Pinfish



## TurboDr (May 22, 2009)

I remember back when I would go fishing with my dad he would pop a 'sabiki' rig down and instantly pull back up 6 pinfish for the livewell. My question is, is there ever large number of pinfish over in the shallow waters of the bay near garcon point bridge.. I cant get actually to the bridge to go around the pillars.. but more like the little docks along the coast there. Ive been out there for weeks catching other stuff off a little dock here.. but I never see pinfish around. Where would be the closest place from here for me to go fill up my bait bucket? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TurboDr (May 22, 2009)

Good talk..


----------

